#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Plotter HP T770

## MANT

Πωλείται καινούριος Plotter HP, μοντέλο Τ770 24'' (Α1) σε πολύ καλή τιμή!

----------

